# Applying 2-4-D w/ a ATV boom sprayer?



## whitmerlegacyfarm

I'm wanting to buy a 10' Boom kit for my atv sprayer wondering how much 2-4-D per gallon of water i put in and roughly how many gallons i should be spraying per acre? I'm spraying over timothy and orchard grass that i will be haying. This is my first go around with hay making so I'm trying to get my bearings here. I would like to wait and spray after i take my first cutting off to kill the broad leaves. I'm hoping i can make do if i buy this atv boom sprayer kit for now. I'm only needing to spray about 7ac. of hay at the most. Thanks


----------



## mlappin

Well...need to know nozzle sizes, number of them, and pump pressure. I would think there should be a chart of some kind included. Big variable will be your ground speed.

Not sure about the size of your tank and how often you want to refill.

For example I use 1/2 pint each of generic roundup and 2-4d per acre and spray at 10 gallons to the acre for no-till burn down on small weeds. For burning hay down I goto 1 1/2 pints of roundup and a full pint of 2-4d. The amount of 2-4d will depend on type and size of the weeds your targeting. On a calm day I've used the same mix and can drop gallons/acre down to 7.5, this also lets me drive at 12 mph then. At 10 gallon/acre top speed is 10.3 unless I shut agitation clear off.


----------



## Canderson012

I have a chart and can maybe link you with one. But what you do is measure the distance between nozzles (ex. 20 inches) and then look at your calibration chart and it says travel distance (204 feet). So you fill up your tank with pure water and drive the distance at the comfortable speed you want to spray and count the time it took for you to complete the distance. Record time it took. Park your 4 wheeler and get your 64 ounce measuring cup and gather water from just one nozzle only from the amount of time it took to travel the calibration distance. So if you are getting 12 ounces in the time it took you to travel, that means you are spraying 12 gallons an acre. 10 to 20oz is the normal range, if its too high or too low buy different spray nozzels. Ask me if you got any questions!


----------



## farmer2

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I'm wanting to buy a 10' Boom kit for my atv sprayer wondering how much 2-4-D per gallon of water i put in and roughly how many gallons i should be spraying per acre? I'm spraying over timothy and orchard grass that i will be haying. This is my first go around with hay making so I'm trying to get my bearings here. I would like to wait and spray after i take my first cutting off to kill the broad leaves. I'm hoping i can make do if i buy this atv boom sprayer kit for now. I'm only needing to spray about 7ac. of hay at the most. Thanks


1 quart of 2-4-d with 15-20 gallons of water/acre.

Farmer2


----------



## Guest

You are mistaken. I can defend the position. Write to me in PM, we will talk.


----------



## Texasmark

Spraying after a cutting should be delayed until you get some leaf back to absorb the herbicide.

I just did what I intended to be a kill-off prior to planting my hay crop and I used a 1% solution of 2-4-D and 1% Geophospate (both around 45% acids in the container), in 100 gallons of water on 6 acres. It worked ok, but I could have upped it to 1.5%. Most of the broadleafs are stunted and will not make seeds and some of the nutsedge shows damage.

I too like the idea of mixing the types of herbs for different reasons. People say that 2-4-D has no carry over, but for me, I get control the year I spray and also in follow on years. May be reasons for that that I don't understand, but it works so that is why I add it to a kill off. Broadleafs are by big problem but I am starting to get infected with Yellow Nutsedge and the Geo. is specifically there to go after that.

Mark


----------



## mlappin

Not sure how much carryover 2-4d actually has, I do know for burn down on cornstalks going to beans we wait fourteen days till we plant beans. A person could actually wait a week then figure another week for them to come up.


----------



## Texasmark

mlappin said:


> Not sure how much carryover 2-4d actually has, I do know for burn down on cornstalks going to beans we wait fourteen days till we plant beans. A person could actually wait a week then figure another week for them to come up.


I would think if it is a problem that in addition to all the Fed law and don't drink the stuff they load up the directions with, they would also include a note about carryover. One thing in my favor is that I am not planting a broadleaf weed, nor broadleaf crop. Now I don't know where the chemical distinction comes in for just what it attacks in what kind of plants, but I think I am safe with what I am doing with this hay crop. Like I said, we'll see.

Mark


----------

